# Making friends in Cyprus



## Yvonne81 (Aug 11, 2009)

In June this year I moved from Amsterdam to Cyprus, with my partner. We are both in a nice job and we are enjoying ourselves and the nice easy-going lifestyle of Limassol. What I miss though are friends to meet up with for a chat, a meal or drink. 

I work and live in Limassol, I am 28 and work full-time as a Marketing Manager. My colleagues are nice but I have noticed they are keeping to themselves. Maybe because they are locals or have young families. My interests are mountain biking and other outdoor sports, nature walks, reading, and of course socializing . 

I would be very pleased to hear from people who are in the same situation and just want to get out there and enjoy the social life Limassol has to offer. 

Many thanks!!


----------



## GeoffRutland (Aug 17, 2009)

My partner, Imogen & I will be moving to Limassol in the beginning of September. We dont know anyone there yet but new contacts & friends always welcome!!

I am starting an exciting new job & we are starting a brand new life together!


----------



## GeoffRutland (Aug 17, 2009)

We are now here!! Currently staying (temporarilly) at the Caravel Hotel in Limassol but are apartment hunting as we speak!

Did manage to get stuck in a lift at one appartment this morning but the fire brigade were there quite quickly & got us out within 40 mins (!!)

If anyone wants to meet for a drink or a meal then contact us via here or leave a message at the hotel!

New friends & contacts are always welcome!!


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 5, 2009)

I moved to Cyprus 10months ago to work as a nanny for a family, leaving my friends and family back in the UK. I am enjoying my job, but am missing my friends now and have been unable to find anyone around my age to go out and socialise with. I have meet a few people by going to a few local pubs, but they are working when i have time off. I am 22 and was wondering if there is anyone on here around that age or older that would like to meet up. Even if its just for coffee in the mornings while thechildren are at school?
Many thanks


----------

